# tip on heat treating colostrum



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

For any one who is doing CAE prevention and does not have a pasteurizer that does it I found a cheap answer yesterday. I put my crock pot on low and filled it with hot water. As soon as I reached 135-140 I put the colostram in a glass jar in it. I keeped a eye on the temp and used the lid to regulate the temp some what. I was told I would make pudding my first time and it has turned out ever time. The crock pot temp changes slowly so just check it every 15 min or so.


----------

